# Dangerous?



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 17, 2014)

I found this photo on Instagram, do you think it's dangerous? Any opinions? 
Pic:


I think it might bring hot coffee all over him, the cup might fall & break! Too risky!  Should I invite him to the forum?


----------



## ascott (Jul 17, 2014)

Maybe not hot coffee....perhaps just using the cup for a cold soda D lol)....just funning you. No way to know what is in the cup, but yes--spilling could occur, breaking of the mug could occur...or spilling of the drink and then breaking of the cup could occur right onto the feet....who knows, but what I do know is--that is a beautiful tortoise so they must be doing something right....I would invite them simply because they can share what they have been doing with the care for others to gain from....


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 17, 2014)

Good idea of inviting them to the forum and share how they care of this nice smooth torts.


----------



## wellington (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm sure there is nothing really dangerous there. Probably just cold drink and possibly taped on. However, the tort although looks good, is very dry looking too.
That said, everyone with a tortoise should be invited to join. Getting the newer, better care and diet info out to the rest of the world is one of our goals.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 30, 2014)

I think I wouldn't do that no matter what was in the cup... My sulcata would move, spill it, and I wouldn't want to be hot, (ouch) or cold (brr) the cup might break also, and that creates another set of problems.


----------

